# boot failure



## fkoh (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,

I bought myself a mini-itx 'VIA EPIA VE 900 Nano X2' mainboard and want to install FreeBSD on it. 
I downloaded the 'FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso'.
During the boot process the system hangs on:



```
...
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Device configuration finished.
procfs registered
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
vlan: initialized, using hash tables with chaining
lo0: bpf attached
hptrr: no controller detected.
hdac0: Probing codec #1...
```

hdac0 is the sound card as far as *I* understand it. I disabled it in BIOS but still the same problem.

Any ideas how to solve this problem?

Thanks in advance,

fkoh


----------



## fkoh (Jul 6, 2012)

Here are some infos for this board:


```
Processor: VIA Nano X2 1,4GHz Dual Core (FSB 800)
Chipset: VX900
Memory:
2 x Socket 240pin DDR3 for 1066/800 up to 8GB
Single-channel architecture accommodates two unbuffered DIMM`s
Graphics:
Integrated VIA Chrome9 DH integrated processor
Pixel shader (SM2.0)
Microsoft DirectX 7, 8, 9 compatible
CRT Monitor 2048 x x1536
512MB frame buffer size
Video accelerator
Audio: VIA VT1708S
Espansion Slot: 1 x PCI
Storage: 2 x Serial ATA 3Gb/s devices
Lan: Realtek RTL8111E GigaLan
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you tried updating the BIOS?


----------



## kpa (Jul 6, 2012)

Disable all unnecessary devices, serial ports, parallel ports, firewire, floppy controller etc.


----------



## fkoh (Jul 6, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Disable all unnecessary devices, serial ports, parallel ports, firewire, floppy controller etc.



tried this already without success.




			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Have you tried updating the BIOS?



Yes, just found out theres a newer BIOS .rom file. Working on flashing it but it's horrible because the VIA VE-900 support-site gives no information on what utility to use nor what changed in this BIOS-update. Trying an old update utility now called Via Flash Tool 1.02.

I will report back.

Thanks.


----------



## fkoh (Jul 6, 2012)

For the record: AFUDOS is used to flash the BIOS on this board.

Flashing the BIOS changed nothing for my problem.

An other ideas?

Regards,

fkoh


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2012)

It may not be the audio that is the problem, but the next device being probed.

Individually, try these:

Try an updated 9-stable from http://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snapshots/.
Wait several minutes.  Some systems take a long time for the installer to boot.
Set the SATA controller to IDE or non-AHCI mode.  Or vice versa, if it was set that way.
Boot with ACPI disabled.


----------



## fkoh (Jul 6, 2012)

tried the newest 9-stable snapshot, ACPI enabled/disabled - same problem.

i dont have disks attached to the board, just trying to boot from cd.

how can i find out which device exactly causes the problem?

Regards,

fkoh


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 7, 2012)

It doesn't matter if there are disks attached, it's the controller mode that may be a problem.  Although what the install will use for storage is a question.


----------



## fkoh (Jul 7, 2012)

just found out with 8.3-RELEASE it boots up normal...


----------



## fkoh (Jul 14, 2012)

Now i got 8.3-RELEASE running now on this board but i'm running into some problem because i have some geli encrypted disks that were created on another board with 9.0-RELEASE and theres no backward compatibility to 8.3 ( ~ http://osdir.com/ml/freebsd-geom/2011-10/msg00075.html )

How can i supply information for developers that 9.0 will run on this board?

Regards,

fkoh


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2012)

Pick a relevant mailing list, maybe freebsd-current, describe the problem, ask what is needed, and offer to test changes.


----------

